# I'll probably get kicked off for Fourm for this,,



## dds7155 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm not suppose to do this ,, but i think Yvonne G was so freaking rude to poshpoodle in her second post,, I never seen her original post and being in Tn. i do not get to see a lot of tortoise's , i'm still not sure of my biggest tortoise sex ,and have been debating if i could post another pic. when i did post my pic ,i got mixed opinions, but that has nothing to do with this , i just think as a mod. you should or at least try to be nice , i really like to see bigger tortoises as i;m still learning my self,, i really hope i don't get the boot , i just felt it was uncalled for , anyways that 's how i read it ,,


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2014)

You won't be kicked off for this. You are entitled to your opinion and you are allowed to share it as long as profanity and insults are not used.

I did not feel as strongly as you about this. We see lots of people asking the same questions on multiple threads sometimes and it can be frustrating. I'm not saying this is the case in the post you are referencing, but often new people will keep posting the same question in multiple threads until they get the answer they WANT to hear. This can be annoying for someone who took the time to give them an insightful, experience based answer the FIRST time they asked the question. I suspect that is what Yvonne was getting at. I take that as sort of a mild way to say, "Hey. We see what you are doing here. No need to keep repeating the same question over and over..."


----------



## bradtato (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel like that's something to be taken up privately with the rest of the staff members. I'm unsure of the post in question, but Yvonne has been nothing but helpful (though somewhat stern, but that's a necessity when helping people help themselves).


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmm.....I did not find it rude at all.

The OP of that thread did not seem phased much either, so...?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2014)

Like Tom said, you wrote nothing that would even cause your thread to be removed or you asked to edit it. To be kicked off the forum is almost impossible to do and takes a lot of times of not following the rules, even after being told to do.

I have not yet read the thread with the posts this is referring to, so I can't agree or disagree with you at this point. I do know that normally Yvonne is very diplomatic with what she says, but if she wasn't this time, then my guess would be either she is having a very very bad day or the response back from the poster was frustrating to her. Like I said, I haven't yet read what was said, but those would be my best guesses at this point. I think we all get ticked off at times in here and/or what we write sounded one way to us and another to somebody else reading the post.


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2014)

I just read the thread your talking about and the post from Yvonne. I don't think she was rude at all. She was too the point. Starting another thread just too ask the same question won't change the answer. Also, members have too remember to give their thread some time too be seen. Members are from all over the world, different time zones and on the forum at different times. 
I also 100% agree with what Tom said. In fact, lots of times, the thread will be deleted, if a member post more then one thread asking the same question. 
Sorry you took it the way you did, but I don't see it that way at all. Hopefully poshpoodle doesn't either. Yvonne sure wouldn't mean for it to be taken in a rude way.


----------



## dds7155 (Jan 8, 2014)

The post was today ,, and now i regret i said anything , as bradato missed it ,i miss a lot , i just took it the wrong way , but i see now someone did tell her or him to message them and they will give her their opinion,, i would like to see their opinion to,, as i said i use the forum as a learning tool ,,


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 8, 2014)

dds7155 said:


> The post was today ,, and now i regret i said anything , as bradato missed it ,i miss a lot , i just took it the wrong way , but i see now someone did tell her or him to message them and they will give her their opinion,, i would like to see their opinion to,, as i said i use the forum as a learning tool ,,



Hey, don't be sorry you posted this thread. First off, it may have made things clearer to you, so perhaps you won't judge Yvonne so harshly. Perhaps even more, you gave us all a reminder that some times because of our own values, up bringing, ect, we read things differently then others read them or meant them when writing them. Thank you for doing this thread. All is good.


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2014)

No need to regret saying and bringing this too our attention. Sometimes things come across in different ways to different people. Sometimes my responses are short and too the point and it's taken in the same way you too Yvonne's. I have been told I was rude, when I never meant it that way. Sometimes a reminder like this gets us, mods and other members to remember that the lightness in which we post may not be coming through in our short answers.


----------



## bradtato (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: RE: I'll probably get kicked off for Fourm for this,,*



dds7155 said:


> The post was today ,, and now i regret i said anything , as bradato missed it ,i miss a lot , i just took it the wrong way , but i see now someone did tell her or him to message them and they will give her their opinion,, i would like to see their opinion to,, as i said i use the forum as a learning tool ,,



No worries. I'm hardly a long-time member, but I find that people who share a common interest generally do not harbor hard feelings or grudges among one another, this forum being one of the best examples I've encountered.

We may be here to acquire knowledge, as you and myself and many others are, or we may be here to spread knowledge, as Yvonne and Tom are, but we're all here because we all love turtles/tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2014)

Calm down, Don! You are perfectly within your rights to have an opinion about anything and anyone. As long as you don't 'bash' the moderators, no one is going to 'kick you off the forum' for voicing your opinion. 

I'm going to have to go back and re-read what it is that has you so incensed, though, as I usually try pretty hard to be polite.


Ok...I went back and read PoshPoodle's two threads and I see what you're talking about. Yes, you're correct. I was pretty abrupt in my reply to Posh. The thing is, she got her answer in a previous post, picture and all. There are only two answers to, "Is my tortoise a male or is it a female?" If she wants more than one answer, then the next answer would be that the tortoise is the other sex from the original answer. In order to not muddy the waters after she was given the correct answer, I reminded her that Shelly DID tell her the correct sex of the tortoise in her other thread.

I'm sorry I offended you, and I certainly hope I didn't offend Posh. I never purposely intend to offend anyone. 

Posting the same question in different threads doesn't get you any better opinions or answers. We all read most of the threads and our responses usually don't change from one minute to the next on different threads. When I see a duplicate thread I usually just send it to the "to be deleted" file, but because these two were "introductions" and then "Sulcata" I left both of them. You are correct. I should have been more diplomatic.


----------

